# I finally built my 55 Gal Stand (Pic's included)



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

I already got my Tang selection squared away so I thought I better build a stand for my new 55 gallon. It took me less than 6 @ 2x4x8 boards to build it so that was under $13.00. All the joints are glued with Quickset Glue and air nailed with coated sinkers. I had a bunch of left over pieces on Laminate Flooring from one of my remodels and decided to use that to cover the exterior and line the inside. I was really happy how it came out. All I have to do is trim it out and then set the tank up and get it cycling. Tell me what you think. Thanks.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

=D> Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product opcorn:


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Here ya go I finished it this afternoon.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: VERY NICE!


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

good job
:thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

=D>


----------



## nikouro (Mar 6, 2012)

=D> :thumb: good job


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

That's nice man good job what the total build cost?


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> That's nice man good job what the total build cost?


 Thyanks everyone. Total cost is right at $42.00. I have the tank on it now and it's cycling.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow money well spent for sure let's see it all together. :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Can you build me one?


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Dj823cichild said:


> Can you build me one?


Stands for everyone! lol I wish I had more scraps because I need to finish a stand for a 38 gal custom I have. We do have a local shop named The Restore where people/contractors donate leftover building materials and anyone can go in and buy them cheap. I think I need to make a trip over there. :thumb:


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

What kind of paint or finishing did you use on the wood, it looks great.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

sandandrocks said:


> What kind of paint or finishing did you use on the wood, it looks great.


No finish what so ever. That is how the laminate and trim came. All I did was cut it to the proper lengths and angles and assembled it with my finish/brad nailer. The laminate was strickly leftovers from some floorings remodels I did at my own house.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!! I used this to build my own stand with the exact same frame design, today. Very strong and structurally perfect. I wish I had the laminate flooring laying around to finish it like you did.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Sidius said:


> Thanks for posting this!! I used this to build my own stand with the exact same frame design, today. Very strong and structurally perfect. I wish I had the laminate flooring laying around to finish it like you did.


Glad I could help and that it worked out for you. I wish I had some more laminate too. Makes we want to make more.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

$13 - sweet!
nice build.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Let's see a pic of it all done up with the tank on can't wait too see.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Let's see a pic of it all done up with the tank on can't wait too see.


Here it is. It is 1.5 weeks into the cycling process. This will be my first Tang Community Tank.








All my wiring is hidden and I built a raceway in the framing under the tank to hide the outlet and all the wires. The only thing you can see is some nets on the inside right and they will be gone soon.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

very nice looking stand at a good price :thumb:


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

The 55 is cycled now and I'm waiting to get fish. My 29 just came in last night. I think this is going to work out just great.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow very nice how much for one built and shippped to Vancouver BC thats nice man :thumb:


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Wow very nice how much for one built and shippped to Vancouver BC thats nice man :thumb:


lol Thanks. BC is my favorite out of the country place to ride my MC. Reminds me of MT and I love the food up there. Rode out to Vancouver and the Island this last fall.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I haven't had the luxury to travel been stuck here my whole life so I can't compare to anything but I like it minus some people that have moved here and flooded certain areas but I'm serious I would pay for that stand I like the smaller tank in the bottom too it's just a nicely done unit


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

what kind of rock is that... and where ya get it ... i like the look of it, and w/ my Mbuna tank starting to take effect....


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Yeah I haven't had the luxury to travel been stuck here my whole life so I can't compare to anything but I like it minus some people that have moved here and flooded certain areas but I'm serious I would pay for that stand I like the smaller tank in the bottom too it's just a nicely done unit


Thanks again, but I don't think I'm up for the challenge. Besides, I think with the weight of this and freight, you'd be better off finding something or someone local. Show them what I did and see if they can make one for you.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

rp-photo said:


> what kind of rock is that... and where ya get it ... i like the look of it, and w/ my Mbuna tank starting to take effect....


The rock is Lava Rock. I got it back in the early 70's and I had those and some others in a 7' 110 gal Malawi show tank in my livingroom. I originally bought them in the San Diego area from a friend that used to collect it from an area he found. He had a set up to bore and to blow holes through them with a sandblaster. There were some very large pieces that he did some spectacular work with.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Those are some big rocks- I like 'em!


----------

